# Geräte Kompatibilität



## Lodorvonhal (27. Feb 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mit 2 Freunden eine App entwickelt. Während der Entwicklung haben wir die App mit dem HTC Desire HD und dem samsung galaxy s2 und im AVD getestet. Mittlerweile ist die App fertig und wir haben diese in den Market geladen. (ca 2 Tage) Optimiert ist sie für 2.3.3 mittlerweile geht sie auch unter 2.2

Mein Problem: angeblich wäre die App nun nicht mit meinem HCT Desire HD (2.3.5) kompatibel.
(auch ein anderes Desire HD geht nicht)

auf folgenden Geräten funst die App: HTC Wildfire, samsung galaxy s2, HTC Sensation


also nach dem es mit den Geräten geht kann es nicht an der Auflösung oder Android Version liegen.

Weis jemand Rat an welcher Stelle ich suchen soll. Was da nicht stimmen kann. Oder wird die App von Google noch geprüft für bestimmte Geräte?
Momentan weiß ich nicht weiter. Bin offen für jeden Lösungsansatz 

Danke fürs lesen.


----------



## Airborne (28. Feb 2012)

Ich hab mit Android noch nicht gespielt - aber für andere mobile Systeme gibt es Emulatoren, die zumindest Auflösung und grobes Verhalten nachstellen. Habt ihr sowas?

Habt ihr ein Logging? Weil "nicht kompatibel" ist doch recht ungenau als Fehlermeldung.

Sicherheitseinstellungen könnten noch was ausmachen.


----------



## schlingel (28. Feb 2012)

Lässt sich die App nicht installieren? Stürzt sie beim Start ab? Stürzt sie beim Ausführen einer bestimmten Activity ab?

Prinzipiell: Sehr nützlich ist Crittercism in solchen Angelegenheiten. Das trackt ganz genau wo bei welchem Gerät mit welcher Android-Version was passiert ist und schickt dir eine Email wenn die Exception fliegt.


----------



## Lodorvonhal (28. Feb 2012)

Hi und danke für die antworten.

Eine Fehlermeldung bekomme ich nicht. Wenn ich die App über Eclipse starte oder die apk rüber schiebe geht alles. Der log gibt keine Fehlermeldung. Nur wenn ich die App über den Market im Web suche, bekomme ich den Hinweis "Diese App ist nicht mit Ihrem O2 HTC HTC Desire HD A9191-Gerät kompatibel". Im Handy Market finde ich die App gar nicht.

Mir geht es nicht um mich selber, sondern ehr um einen Fehler den ich mache die App richtig zu verteilen. Logischerweise kann das eine bestimmt Benutzergruppe die App nicht nutzen.

Ich weis nicht ob ich das darf aber ich mach mal den Link zu der App. Wenn Verboten bitte entfernen.
https://market.android.com/details?id=de.tankomat&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImRlLnRhbmtvbWF0Il0.


----------



## schlingel (28. Feb 2012)

Das ist seltsam. Normalerweise werden die Meta-Daten aus dem Android-Packet verwendet um zu eruieren ob das mit dem Google-Account verlinkte Gerät zu der jeweiligen App kompatibel ist.

In deinem Fall scheint da ein Fehler vorzuliegen, da du die App ja lokal bei dir installieren kannst. Am besten schreibst du den Market-Support an und fragst nach was es hier haben kann.


----------

